# New Member



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey there H D, welcome, looking forward to hearing about your many beekeeping experiences.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! Newbie here. Lots you could teach me.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome HDB! Sorry for the delayed greeting. We were teaching beekeeing at the first Caribbean Bee College in Grenada.


----------



## beesinwv (Dec 15, 2012)

I have started chatting with a couple in the UK and am looking forward to learning the differences in bee keeping in our countries.


----------



## Leo813 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Beesinwv. Brand new to beekeeping, I look forward to hearing your suggestions.


----------

